# A quick question ?



## shaund (Jul 22, 2008)

Just a quick one here, when should be the last time i eat during a day before bed? and wot is a gud meal/snack to have before bed? thanks shaun


----------



## LiftHeavy (Oct 12, 2008)

are you cutting or bulking maybe some cottage cheese before bed or a casien shake


----------



## Donny (Jan 13, 2009)

hope a better article


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2009)

Caesin shake with peanut butter

Steak and eggs

cottage cheese and nuts

Low carbs lots of slow absorbing protein and good fats.


----------



## Porky Pie (Aug 2, 2007)

Sardines on wholemeal toast

And finally....a portion of pussy pie


----------

